
ASM International Headquarters and Geodesic Dome - curtis
https://rs.locationshub.com/location_detail.aspx?id=053-10059511
======
curtis
I stumbled across this the other day when I was supposed to be working.

The geodesic framework is pretty cool, but the architecture of the
headquarters building is really cool too.

Here are a few images that I particularly liked:

[https://oh.reel-scout.com/up_images/8/1883578.jpg](https://oh.reel-
scout.com/up_images/8/1883578.jpg)

[https://oh.reel-scout.com/up_images/6/1883586.jpg](https://oh.reel-
scout.com/up_images/6/1883586.jpg)

[https://oh.reel-scout.com/up_images/5/1883565.jpg](https://oh.reel-
scout.com/up_images/5/1883565.jpg)

[https://oh.reel-scout.com/up_images/5/1883585.jpg](https://oh.reel-
scout.com/up_images/5/1883585.jpg)

These are all from slideshow [1] which has a lot more pictures both of the
headquarters building and the dome. (After about the fifth picture of the dome
I was starting to get bored. It's worth it to persevere, though, since there
are a lot of nice shots of the interior of the headquarters building later in
the sequence.)

[1]
[https://rs.locationshub.com/Slideshow.aspx?lid=053-10059511](https://rs.locationshub.com/Slideshow.aspx?lid=053-10059511)

~~~
lnanek2
Does the dome have some sort of purpose? For example, as an engineer, if the
dome was the wall of a building and provided more space inside for less
material that would be awesome. As it is, it just seems like a useless art
display and waste of material since the building inside is exactly the same as
it would be without it.

~~~
curtis
I am under the impression that the dome is entirely decorative, which does
seem kind of nuts given its size.

